# New Heat Pump not cooling well



## tgr131 (7 mo ago)

I have two heat pumps, one covers downstairs and the other covers the upstairs. Replaced downstairs unit last Nov. 
New unit is 2.5 ton American Standard* 4A6H5030H *


We were experiencing mild temps, so when the installer was done, everything seemed ok. As the weather got colder, this unit didn't seem to be performing well, and the Aux Heat was running a lot. We had a cold snap, and it wasn't cooling very well at all. I called the installer. Response was "Well, it's too cold outside for the unit to keep up. Everyone with a heat pump is experiencing this".

We've had some triple digit temps lately, and again the unit can't keep up. I called - "Well it's too hot outside for the unit to keep up. Everyone with a heat pump is experiencing this".

The issue is, I have two heat pumps, the older one is a less efficient, older version of the new one. Upstairs, the difference between the air temp at the return and the register is 20 degrees. Register temp is generally around 55 degrees. It can drop the upstairs temp 4 degrees in about 35 minutes on a hot day.

Downstairs unit, difference between return and register temp is about 6 - 8 degrees. It struggles to maintain 76, and runs all the time. Register temp is generally about 68.

Installer finally came out earlier this week, and said all the levels look good, but maybe some readings from the expansion valve didn't look quite right. He ordered the part, but told me he had sealed some ducts better, so I might not need the part. Sealing the ducts made no difference.

Does replacing an expansion valve seem like it would make a difference?

Thanks! 
David


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

Well it could. Assuming the unit isn't grossly undersized, then it should definitely cool better. You have a similar unit to compare to, so it's hard to write off as "it can't keep up" when the other unit seems to have no trouble, and it's UPSTAIRS.


----------



## Ingallspw (7 mo ago)

Did the installer replace the coil when they installed the new heat pump?


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

Sounds like he put a metering device because there is no readings for the txv . The txv is a thermal expansion valve and durectly opens and closes according to the temperature of the suction line leaving the evaporator. (indoor). To say if the temp is too high then you are not getting enough Freon and the valve opens accordingly. Txv uses a bulb with the same Freon as the unit; it is directly connected to the valve and opens or closes to give you the right amount of Freon depending on Conditions. You adjust the txv according to subcool temperature( the difference between the pressure in the liquid line compared to a temp /pressure chart and the actual temperature of the liquid line. Subcool equals the difference between saturation temperature at that pressure and the actual temperature of the line.) sounds like he did something wrong or something is sized wrong .


----------

